# Are free books 'junk'? Does anyone read them?



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

I've seen so many posts lately referring to free Kindle books as 'junk' and 'garbage' that it makes me wonder about the point of the tactic. Other Kindle readers say they download them, but put them in a folder and never read them. What is your perception of free e-books? (The classics not included.) Is anyone actually reading these? 
L.J.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I have read and enjoyed many free books, not to say all were great but some truly were. I feel it is a good way for a new author to attract attention.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Free books are wonderful (some of them).  There are free reference and historical manuscripts.  The classics can be found free if you look.  All of the free fiction cannot possibly be junk since there is so much of it, but it would take time to comb through it.  Someone might make a website or post with reviews or recommendations from free fiction if they had the time and the inclination.  Might be a good resource.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

Sometimes a well known author will put one of a series of books for free to get people started reading their books.  I remember not too long ago, the first book in Karen Marie Moning's Fever series was free so I downloaded it and her wily scheme worked!  I bought all of the remaining ebooks in the series for list price!

However, I think most of them are just junk.  I go mostly by reviews.  If it gets below 4 stars I don't care if it is free, I won't order it.  

A free book would be a good way for a new author to get people to read them and then possibly buy future books.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

There have been some fantastic free books.  I rotate books on my TBR list from starting with the "oldest" unread book working my way up to newer purchases (but, of course, I buy more all the time so a book has almost always been on my kindle a couple of months before I get to it).  Anyway, every 3rd book or so I pick a "freebie" to read so they do get read.

At the end of last year, KB had a giveaway contest and we had to list our Top Ten Kindle book reads of the year.  A free book was my #1 read, Spinning Forward by Terri Dulong.  Leslie and I both had Raising Jake by Charlie Carillo on our top ten list (and I have already reread it).  Even though we both paid for Raising Jake, it is currently free and I highly recommend it.  Several free books have enticed me to buy the rest of a series - the first Deanna Raybourne book comes to mind and may have been on my top ten list also, the Karen Moning Fever series (the last one at $9.99 even though it is out in paperback and the pre-order at $9.99 for the final one due in December) and others.

Sure, there have been some stinkers in there.  Some are a hoot (trust me, I would never have read a fantasy that equalled dragon porn if it hadn't been free).  There are lousy books at free, .99, 1.99, 2.99 and 14.99.  There are wonderful books at the same prices.  For me, I would say I enjoy 8/10 of the freebies and have been a buyer of additional works from the author of a free offer about half of those I enjoyed.


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

In my experience, the majority of the free books are nothing I'd ever want to read -- romance novels and Christian fiction are just not my thing at all. But there have been a handful of really good freebies -- I liked Two Rivers, and thoroughly enjoyed His Majesty's Dragon. Perdido Street Station and Prague have both been free (although I missed them) and I'm not less impressed with/interested in them because of it.

I won't download a free book if it doesn't look at least potentially interesting to me. I mostly go by reviews, too -- I had friends who had read and loved HMS, Two Rivers was a by a writer with generally high reviews on most of her novels, and Perdido Street Station is a famous and highly-regarded work that I have wanted to read for ages.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I think out of five or six free books that I have tried so far, only one wasn't to my liking and I didn't care for. 

I pick free books like all books, I look at the description and reviews and see if it interests me before selecting it. I won't buy it so to speak just because it is free.

So yeah, I definitely think they are worth it. I have bought quite a few other books from authors that I found through a free book selection.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Yes, I sometimes download and read them, and have found some good reading among them. I only download one if it looks like something I'd enjoy reading, not just because it's free.

Some people (including me) make the first book in a series free, and I assume that all the people who've bought the later books had already read (or at least intended to) the first one.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Once upon a time, I downloaded any freebie that looked moderately interesting.  From that, some were just too far out of my comfort zone to be enjoyable and some were just poorly written.  But, There are many I've read and enjoyed and recommended elsewhere.  

Now, I only download those freebies I would also be willing to pay money for.  After starting that screening decision point, the majority of free books I've read have been enjoyable.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

I've enjoyed a lot of free books too, but I admit to being so conservative I download samples of even freebies before getting the whole book. And I don't even sample unless the book is in a genre I read and sounds interesting.


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm reading a free book right now in fact! I mean, RIGHT now I'm posting, but ...


----------



## CJ West (Feb 24, 2010)

Sometimes I wonder if readers don't value a book more because they paid more for it. 

If I downloaded a free book and read three pages, it would be easy to delete it and move on. That would be harder to do with a book that I paid $9.99 to download.

Great topic LJ.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

There are some good ones out there. Like some have already said, you just need to pick up the ones that look somewhat interesting to you.

I never would have read _His Majesty's Dragon_ if it had not been free. I enjoyed it so much, I left a 5-star review on Amazon.

I'm currently reading _Darkness on the Edge of Town_ by Brian Keene. It's not his best work (at least not at 35% into it), but I enjoy his books. So am glad I snagged it when it was free -- it's now selling for $5.49.


----------



## HeidiHall (Sep 5, 2010)

Geoffrey said:


> Now, I only download those freebies I would also be willing to pay money for. After starting that screening decision point, the majority of free books I've read have been enjoyable.


I agree! If you're willing to pay money for it, free is certainly a good deal.  I also went through a phase where I downloaded everything free that remotely sparked my interest and the outcome wasn't good. I actually began to wonder if I simply didn't enjoy reading anymore. But no, I just didn't enjoy reading some of the stuff I'd downloaded. (I can be stubborn and tend to read past the point where I know I'm not going to enjoy the book)

If it's free, you're not out anything other than the time it took to click the download button and start reading. And, you might find a real gem!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I will say I DL about 90% of the freebies, but I have 9 people on my Kindle account, so if I even THINK someone else might be interested, I get it. Of the ones I have DL for myself, I think there were 2 that I ended up being glad they had been free because I would have been upset had I actually paid for them. I have found new authors to read because of freebies. now, I haven't actually READ hardly ANY of the freebies in the last few months because I was really trying to concentrate on KB authors last month, and somewhat the month before. This month, I am crying almost due to my lack of reading time, but I still get them, knowing that I will get to them SOMEDAY.


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

When I first got my Kindle I had a snobbish attitude about free books.  How good can a free book be, I thought?

But then I developed a more "what the heck, I've got nothing to lose" attitude and started downloading the freebies that interested me.  And I've encountered quite a few very good books, some enjoyable time-passers and a handful that have been downright awful.  Overall I'd say I've been quite pleased with the freebies.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It depends on why it's free. . . . .I've not been thrilled with any of the free books I got from Smashwords. . .had the feeling that they were free because the author knew they weren't good enough to expect someone to pay for them.

But I've gotten a ton of public domain 'classics' for free. . . . . what a wonderful way to build a library!

Also, frequently the free offerings at Amazon are the first in a series with the newest number due out soon.  Obviously what the publisher wants is to get you hooked. . . .So if it is something reasonably close to my comfort zone, I go for it.  I just might find a new favorite author!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I've downloaded a ton of free books through KB recommendations, but I'm more discriminating now, because I geberally do not read Romance and many of these were, and I have them. Then when I think to delete them, I say that perhaps it would broaden my scope to dip into one of these. Who knows.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

I've read a lot of great "free" books. Just like I've read a lot of awful books that were pubbed by the NY big five. 
Everybody's different and not everybody's going to like a single book. It's just a matter of tastes 

Sandy


----------



## nomesque (Apr 12, 2010)

I can't speak specifically for Kindle readers, but I've had a freebie up on B&N for 9 or so months and it's received over 800 ratings and 90 reviews. Yes, people read freebies.


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

I love free Kindle books, and don't consider them junk. I try to keep an eye out for promotional offers, especially first books in a series from publishers that are trying to entice me into buying the later books. 

Works in my case, just so long as the first book hooks me.

There are a lot of poorly edited, and sometimes downright boring books out there, unfortunately.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Free and cheap books are the majority of what I read. Most have been less than great, but only one or two have been _junk_. A few have been good enough to prompt me to buy another book by the author.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Sure, there are a lot of freebies sitting in my TBR that never seem to make it to the top.  But then, there are a lot of books I paid good money for that also might never be read.  (Especially the ones in paper format.)  

N


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Free books are no more "junk because they're free" than pricey books are "outstanding because I paid $14.99" for them.  There's no causation here.

As for the rest--I have around eighty books currently unread on the Kindle--about half were free or short term discounts, about half were regular price, typical within a dollar of the currently available paper edition.  Several were bought while they were brand new in hardcover, so I've certainly paid plenty for the privilege of them sitting unread on my Kindle.  

Price has nothing at all to do with what I'll read.  I've downloaded good and bad free ebooks in about the same ratio as good and bad paid books.

But what free books CAN accomplish is bringing in new readers who otherwise never would have discovered an author's work.  Karen Marie Moning's Fever series is a good example; her books are still shelved with the romances at Barnes and Noble, even though this series absolutely isn't a romance.  I never would've found the first book, Darkfever, in the bookstore, and if I had, I would've bypassed it for its horrid original cover.  But because it was free, I took a moment to read the description and thought it sounded interesting, so I downloaded it.  Three hours later, I bought the second book at paperback price, and later that night bought the third at hardcover pricing because I couldn't wait to read it.  Six weeks later, I'd read nearly everything else she'd written, and had the pre order of the next book (again, hardcover pricing!) downloaded at the stroke of midnight on the day of release.  After I'd read the books, I couldn't stop talking about them to everyone I knew...which means that to date I am personally responsible for some 20 or so new readers.  And just today, I got my mother in law started on Darkfever, while I'm about to head out to KMM's Fevercon conference in Atlanta.

All that from one free book.  Worse than that, I found half a dozen other authors by talking with other folks who liked these books.  Clear back in January, I added it up and realized that one free book had actually cost me over $300.  I honestly don't want to know what that total looks like now!

Free books are a brilliant marketing tool.


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

Like many others I will Dl a freebie if I think it will appeal to me.  I do tend to read the reviews and see if there is a trend complaining about things I know will bother me.  As someone else said, many of them are to my tastes, I usually avoid romance and any Christian fiction.  Just not my thing.  But I have found some really good books not to mention authors I would be willing to follow.  I've also found some bad books, but thankfully I don't have to read them if I don't want to, and since it was a freebie I'm not out anything but a little bit of time if I don't care for it.


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

Free or cheap anything, I don't go crazy at the freebie table virtual or real unless I see something that interests me.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

I have read some EXCELLENT freebies. Some examples:

Caught Stealing - Charles Huston
Six Bad Things - Charles Huston
A Dangerous Man - Charles Huston
Raising Jake - Charlie Carillo
Daisy Chain - Mary E. DeMuth
Two Rivers - T. Greenwood
The Shunning - Beverly Lewis
The Crossroads Cafe - Deborah Smith
Fireflies in December - Jennifer Erin Valent
Waiting for Spring - R.J. Keller

I have many more. Some are good, some are bad, some are great, some I haven't read yet. Many (maybe most) of them are things I may not have otherwise purchased, but after getting them free I've discovered some new authors who I'd be likely to buy more from.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I grabbed "Darkness on the Edge of Town" by Brian Keene recently because someone mentioned it was free. Sometimes even big publishers have a very short free giveaway. I don't know anything about this book, but I will start it and read it all if it's good.


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

I have read quite a few good free books. I don't grab every free book, but I pick up all the ones that I think look interesting. Which right now I have about 100 free books out of 135 unread.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

AnelaBelladonna said:


> Sometimes a well known author will put one of a series of books for free to get people started reading their books. I remember not too long ago, the first book in Karen Marie Moning's Fever series was free so I downloaded it and her wily scheme worked! I bought all of the remaining ebooks in the series for list price!
> 
> However, I think most of them are just junk. I go mostly by reviews. If it gets below 4 stars I don't care if it is free, I won't order it.
> 
> A free book would be a good way for a new author to get people to read them and then possibly buy future books.


This is pretty much my viewpoint too.


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

I wouldn't call them junk but I do hate the practice as I've found that it had a very negative impact on me. Not only did it lead me to looking at books just because they were free but resulted in me burying myself in an unreadable backlog, worst of all they distracted me from looking for the books/authors that I really should have been looking for.

I don't know how many freebies I've downloaded, read maybe six of them, deleted all of them save for two that I just cannot make myself delete, albeit I do have backup copies of other freebies as I just haven't felt like bothering hunting down and deleting all of the backup copies I have, but they don't count as only laziness keeps them around. I will still, on occasion, take a look at the freebies, but if a book doesn't cause a "Oh my Goddess! I can't believe they're giving this book away for free!" type reaction they are going to be ignored.


----------



## robins777 (Aug 10, 2010)

stormhawk said:


> I love free Kindle books, and don't consider them junk. I try to keep an eye out for promotional offers, especially first books in a series from publishers that are trying to entice me into buying the later books.
> 
> Works in my case, just so long as the first book hooks me.
> 
> There are a lot of poorly edited, and sometimes downright boring books out there, unfortunately.


My view also. I have downloaded a lot of free books mainly the Classics also several promotional and from little known authors and found a some to be very enjoyable. I have since reading a couple free books, the first in a series, bought the next in the series and added the rest to my wish list.


----------



## lchadwick (Aug 27, 2010)

I downloaded a lot of the free classics because I like them and haven't read them in a while - I've come to really like Jane Austen in my adult years.  But I will grab a few of the newer ones if they look interesting, and I've really enjoyed a couple!  So they aren't all junk.  There are actually some nice gems in the mix!


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Free and cheap books are the majority of what I read. Most have been less than great, but only one or two have been _junk_. A few have been good enough to prompt me to buy another book by the author.


This is the way I got hooked on Jeff's books. His first one or two were free, now I have all of them.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Since I have to buy my books out of my allowance, free and inexpensive books help me to stretch my dollars.
I've read some very good free books - and some of those got me to purchase a lot more books that I wouldn't have looked at otherwise.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I posted much the same in another thread, but there's some overlap so I'll say it again.  I keep track of prices of purchased (free or not) books on an Excel spreadsheet just for fun and amusement but really, once they go on my Kindle, I don't necessarily know what was free and what wasn't. I may recall a title name as being free, or may not (classics notwithstanding). It really doesn't matter to me, once I've made the decision to get it, any book has as a good a chance of being read next as any other book -- all depends on what genre I'm in the mood for and what title tickles my fancy.

So to answer the original question -- there are plenty of free books that are junk.  There are plenty of low, mid and high priced books that are junk.  There are plenty of free books that are okay, good, great or excellent.  Ditto with low, mid and high priced books.  You can't put 100% of any particular price-range book, 100% in any one particular bracket; they all range all over the place.


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

Oh, I wasn't even counting public-domain -- the vast majority of the stuff on my Kindle was free or under $2, but that's because I grab so many classics and out-of-copyright horror and pulp. I love the stuff ... obviously, I don't think less of the quality of Jane Eyre or Nicholas Nickleby just because I didn't have to pay for them.


----------



## scottmarlowe (Apr 22, 2010)

I have so many free eBooks in my queue (only a couple of which are classics) that I almost don't need to buy new ones. Tor was giving away a number of eBooks a while back; I'm about halfway through that stack. Also, I picked up Hobb's Dragon Keeper from Amazon for free not too long ago. Great book.


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

Thalia the Muse said:


> In my experience, the majority of the free books are nothing I'd ever want to read -- romance novels and Christian fiction are just not my thing at all. But there have been a handful of really good freebies -- I liked Two Rivers, and thoroughly enjoyed His Majesty's Dragon. Perdido Street Station and Prague have both been free (although I missed them) and I'm not less impressed with/interested in them because of it.


I agree with this. I never would have read Her Majesty's Dragon if I hadn't picked it up for free a while ago. I read it in advance of letting my son read it and was blown away by how good it is! It's not my genre but I was totally captivated. Now I will be more likely to purchase more books by the same author.

I have also paid 9.99 for a book I couldn't even finish by a favorite author. Never can tell.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> Once upon a time, I downloaded any freebie that looked moderately interesting. From that, some were just too far out of my comfort zone to be enjoyable and some were just poorly written. But, There are many I've read and enjoyed and recommended elsewhere.
> 
> Now, I only download those freebies I would also be willing to pay money for. After starting that screening decision point, the majority of free books I've read have been enjoyable.


Thanks for the good post. I look at what it's about and the reviews. I've downloaded some freebies by well-known authors such as Sidney Sheldon and Philip Margolin. They were not junk. As noted above, the "ruse" works well to get you to buy more of their books. Also, it depends on what the subjective definition of "junk" is. I got "The Complete Works of Rudyard Kipling" for free. That might be "junk" to some but not me.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

Laurie said:


> I have read some EXCELLENT freebies. Some examples:
> 
> Caught Stealing - Charles Huston
> Six Bad Things - Charles Huston
> A Dangerous Man - Charles Huston


Those are some darn fine catches for freebies! I paid for them all and was happy to do so. I got hooked on Charlie Huston after downloading _Already Dead_, the first in his Joe Pitt series. Loved those so much I went and bought the entire _Caught Stealing_ series.

I'd recommend Huston to anyone looking for crisp writing, with an edge.


----------



## Tracey (Mar 18, 2010)

About 99% of the nearly 100 books I have on my K2 are freebies.  I like to read almost anything, and if I see something that remotely sounds interesting then I snag it.  I check Inkmesh every day to see what Amazon is offering.

I am reading "Mania" right now and that was a freebie and it is turning out to be a great book.

I can't even begin to list the free books I have read that have been good.  There has probably been 2 that I didn't like and 1 of those I put down halfway through.  So no I don't see free books as 'junk' at all.


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

I've read some excellent freebies but then I "purchase" freebies, the same way I do any other book: blurb, sample and reviews.


----------



## Gerund (Aug 8, 2010)

If I'm paying $9.99 for an ebook, I'm going to make steps to ensure I'm interested in the content, that people who have similar tastes to my own enjoyed the prose and style of the book, that the sample is compelling, that I'm in an appropriate time and frame of mind to read THIS book in particular (i.e: if I'm going about my daily business and reading in short bursts, I want lightweight stuff; if I'm making a 10-hour train journey, I want heavyweight stuff; and so on.), etc. etc. etc.

With a free book, it's no skin off my nose if I don't like it, so if it _sounds_ vaguely interesting, I'll download it. And more often than not this means that I'm not as interested as I thought I was, or the prose is grating on me, or I'm not in an appropriate mindset to read it, or other books attract my attention instead...

In other words, it's not the book, it's me.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I blog about the free books (or at least some of the free books).  Free drives a lot more traffic to my blog than most of the book reviews do.  I sometimes am disappointed in this. But in the end, I am glad that the people hit my blog, a couple of them subscribe and become regular readers.  Much the same that the actual authors of the free books believe.


----------



## lib2b (Apr 6, 2010)

I only download free books that I think sounds interesting enough to read.  Generally, they're the same sort of books I'd borrow from the library.  Some that I've read haven't really been my cup of tea, but I wouldn't say they were junk either, and I've read some that I have quite enjoyed.  I have a pretty long TBR list, so very rarely do I download a freebie and immediately read it, but...I've always had a long TBR list, even before I had an ebook reader.  The difference is, now I actually *have* the book on my TBR list whereas before ebooks, my TBR list was just that...a list, and I'd just slowly request books on it from the library to read.

I rarely actually buy a book unless I've already read it and love it enough to want to read it again, or it's by an author that is on my "trusted" author list.

I know it's probably blasphemy on a Kindle forum, but I have a Nook, and I love that the official Nook blog has "Free Book Fridays," where they spotlight a different free ebook each Friday.  They are generally promotional free ebooks that are the first in a popular series, and sometimes they are only free for that one day.  This kind of free book offer I think works well.  I also have a ton of free public domain books.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I've picked up some really good books that were free for awhile. A few months backs I got almost the entire set of Series of Unfortunate Events for free. 

Today, Outlander by Diana Gabaldon happens to be free and it's one of my favorite books.


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

Wow, they had the Lemony Snicketts for free? I would have jumped on those! And I DID jump on Outlander -- never read it, been hearing about it for years.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Thalia the Muse said:


> Wow, they had the Lemony Snicketts for free? I would have jumped on those! And I DID jump on Outlander -- never read it, been hearing about it for years.


They had 10 of them. Only 1, 7 and 8 weren't free. It was when they were switching over to the Agency pricing and I think it was an oops, didn't last for long... I actually picked up about 15-20 books that day.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

I read them.  I'm not sure if you're distinguishing between free trad. published books (eBook format) or free indie books.  I go to Amazon daily and download any of their free promo books that look even mildly interesting.  I haven't read them all, yet, but they'll be great for times when I have no money to buy new books and don't feel like re-reading a series.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

lib2b said:


> .....snip.....
> 
> I know it's probably blasphemy on a Kindle forum, but I have a Nook, and I love that the official Nook blog has "Free Book Fridays," where they spotlight a different free ebook each Friday. They are generally promotional free ebooks that are the first in a popular series, and sometimes they are only free for that one day. This kind of free book offer I think works well. I also have a ton of free public domain books.


Not blasphemy at all. I think this is an excellent idea. I'm not an author, but I think they would certainly benefit from doing this. IMHO


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I just did a MAJOR update of the Freebie thread.. Amazon has TONS of books free today, including David Dalglish, Tracey Alley, and MJA Ware (3 of our KB authors)
Personally I got about 38 new freebies today. I think I listed close to 50.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Luvmy4brats said:


> They had 10 of them. Only 1, 7 and 8 weren't free. It was when they were switching over to the Agency pricing and I think it was an oops, didn't last for long... I actually picked up about 15-20 books that day.


Ahhhh....that was a great freebie oopsie day.... ::reminisces fondly::


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I got a book free recently, and I'm reading it. Very claustrophobic horror. Good stuff. I looked at Outlander, which I have heard a lot about, but it seems to be heavy on the romance, so I passed.


----------



## nomesque (Apr 12, 2010)

R. Reed said:


> I got a book free recently, and I'm reading it. Very claustrophobic horror. Good stuff. I looked at Outlander, which I have heard a lot about, but it seems to be heavy on the romance, so I passed.


Hubby introduced me to the Outlander series, which I'd seen but ignored because I thought it was romance. Might be worth a second look.


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

I download free books whenever I see one that looks interesting to me. I generally read the blurb to see if it's something I might like. So far, I haven't been diappointed.


----------



## carl_h (Sep 8, 2010)

I download those that sound interesting.  I've found several that I've enjoyed and a few that have led me to purchase further books by the author.  And, LJ...I loved your first two books in the Jackson series; looking forward to the others.


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm grabbing quite a few freebies since I have a fairly new Kindle. I think there's always a chance to find a gem, and I am such an eclectic I know there's always a chance I'll like something that's outside my usual reading realm.


----------

